# pintails gallor



## buckpro04 (Feb 16, 2009)

the other evening


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 16, 2009)

and where might this be?

we saw more pintails than mallards in missouri this season


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like it might PINTAIL HEAVEN  by the looks of things anyways


----------



## buckpro04 (Feb 16, 2009)

*..*

ace basin


----------



## JSpinks (Mar 5, 2009)

impressive


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 6, 2009)

What is a GALLOR? Is it like the gallows? Ive got a program on my computer called Spell Check Galore.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 6, 2009)

wow, absolutely amazing


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 6, 2009)

Dog gone I didn't know you had a spell check,  DUH


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 7, 2009)

Cool to see the southern, eastern flyway doing it.  That's awesome.  The ACE basin is unique place.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Mar 7, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> and where might this be?
> 
> we saw more pintails than mallards in missouri this season





If i hear one more thing about your "OOS trip to Missouri" i think ill throw up in my mouth.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 7, 2009)

ugabulldog56 said:


> If i hear one more thing about your "OOS trip to Missouri" i think ill throw up in my mouth.



did i mention that i went twice?





found a few pintails in arkansas as well


----------



## devolve (Mar 7, 2009)

I found a nice pintail in AR last year...


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like we all found some pintails last year.


----------



## rickjames (Mar 7, 2009)

nice


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Mar 7, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> did i mention that i went twice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stinky...........finding and killing are two totally different things.


----------



## clent586 (Mar 7, 2009)

devolve said:


> I found a nice pintail in AR last year...



That friend is one of the nicer ones I have seen! Congrats on a nice BULL sprig!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 7, 2009)

ok dead ones...


----------



## chase870 (Mar 7, 2009)

besides I know how you shoot. you know if you shot it right????


----------



## chase870 (Mar 7, 2009)

thats gonna leave a mark, Big Rob will be jellious


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 7, 2009)

Our pintails didn't show up in mass until the last 2 weeks, but we killed 83 for the season.  For some reason, we killed several of the best sprigs I have seen this year.  Killed an 11 year old banded pintail the last week (my favorite kind).  Seems like after the Missouri season goes out, our new birds show up dumber than usual.  It was a good year for pintails and widgeon.  Mallards were great,1144, and the spec numbers were incredible, killed 128.  Grey duck and spoony numbers seemed down.  Saw more canvasbacks than ever.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok folks cleaned out some stuff that was off topic.  Lets stick to the thread topic.

Hoss


----------



## devolve (Mar 8, 2009)

clent586 said:


> That friend is one of the nicer ones I have seen! Congrats on a nice BULL sprig!



thanks clent!

its the nicest one ive ever killed


----------



## Ducks4Me (Mar 8, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Ok folks cleaned out some stuff that was off topic.  Lets stick to the thread topic.
> 
> Hoss



Man I go to bed early and miss all the fun.


----------



## clent586 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ducks4Me said:


> Man I go to bed early and miss all the fun.



You did'nt miss anything, really.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Pretty birds.  Almost too pretty to shoot.  Almost.

Has anyone been hunting up in the Pamlico Sound region lately?

That are used to really draw some pintails, and there was a 3 bird limit up there 10-11 years ago.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Mar 8, 2009)

What a pretty scene


----------



## jdgator (Mar 8, 2009)

So when are you taking me hunting?


----------

